# Publishing to the iBook store



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Interesting article on ZDNet this morning about difficulties in publishing to the iBook store.

http://www.zdnet.com/blog/government/itunes-publisher-inexplicably-fails-to-publish-an-ibook-now-what/9027?tag=nl.e539


----------

